# Can't Tighten Clutch Cable Any More



## large168 (Jun 7, 2002)

I did my requisite search on this forum before I decided to post this. 

I just had my clutch replaced last week and my clutch cable was replaced about 6 months ago. I believe that the old clutch stretched the cable. Now, with the new clutch, it is catching really low to the floor. There is no more room to tighten the cable since the locknut on the clutch cable can not go any further. Is there any way for me to tighten the cable just another inch or so without replacing my clutch cable? I want to get rid of the freeplay on the clutch pedal and in return, the clutch should catch higher up off the floor.

I read about using washers somewhere, but if the locknut is in the way, then the washers will have no room to take up the slack in the cable. Can I remove the locknut? Is that safe? The locknut is front of the thumbwheel on the cable near the clutch lever. 

What do you think? Or is it simpler just to replace the clutch cable? Thank you so much.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

its a new clutch?.. like.. brand new.. give it a few weeks.. it will set back, the clutch is goign to break itself in, and it will reset the pedal feel


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

^^^^^And if that doesnt work, your gonna have to get a new cable. I wouldnt suggest rigging it up.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Another possibility is that they used either the wrong thickness pressure plate or throwout bearing which could cause excess slack in the cable.


----------



## large168 (Jun 7, 2002)

I used the Key Value Clutch Kit specifically for my car. It is OEM and is the correct kit. I'll give it a few more weeks and see if I notice any difference in the catch point of the clutch pedal. Will keep you all apprised. Thanks!


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

*Just did it*

Perfect fix for that needed extra 1in..Go to your local hardware store and get washers that have a 1in inside diammiter(about 1/4in thick)
Then crawl under your hood,Unscrew your cable nut all the way, remove the latch off the cable..Now pull the cable out from the mount on the trans....Put the washers on the BIG part of the cable where it gets held back by that mount..Then reassemble and your done...You should only need 2 it makes the world of a Diff...


----------



## sert (Jul 20, 2002)

if the clutch is catching too close to the bottom that means your clutch is brand new you don't need to tighten the cable but need to loosen it , if it catches way up then you need to tighten it so as your clutch wears off y ou need to tighten it. Don't put washers or etc since they will make it catch further bottom the older your clutch gets the higher it will catch. You cannot adjust it too much after a point then you replace the clutch. You have used the car with worn clutch too long that is why noe the normal feels abnormal to you..ok/


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

Under your battery there is something to adjust the freeplay of your clutch. Go to your dealer and they can do that for 30 bucks. Or do it yourself if you have the ability.


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

sert said:


> *if the clutch is catching too close to the bottom that means your clutch is brand new you don't need to tighten the cable but need to loosen it , if it catches way up then you need to tighten it so as your clutch wears off y ou need to tighten it. Don't put washers or etc since they will make it catch further bottom the older your clutch gets the higher it will catch. You cannot adjust it too much after a point then you replace the clutch. You have used the car with worn clutch too long that is why noe the normal feels abnormal to you..ok/ *


 \

Dude you couldnt be more wrong.I think you need to learn a little more before you give any advice.. 

So large168;Do what I said and that will put off buying another clutch cable for a while.Make sure it's not to tight,you will over throw the clutch..1 other thing I was thinkin was to check this little cable mount that is right under the Master cylinder(follow the cable)


----------



## large168 (Jun 7, 2002)

OK, so after fiddling with the old clutch cable, I decided to invest $45 and buy a new OEM cable. Replacing it was real easy, took about an hour's time. I didn't even need to screw anything off to replace the cable, everything came off easily (although the space is tight around the cable, so yea, small hands are a plus). After I put the new cable in, I pressed the clutch in around 50 times to pre-stretch it. Then I drove and adjusted it a couple of times. Now, I have extra room to tighten or loosen the cable as I wish. It is feeling quite nice right now. SO, My opinion is that if you decide to replace that old clutch, might as well invest in a new clutch cable as well. This is my solution and recommendation. Thanks, all!


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

$45? I could get one at my local parts store for $27..Hey what ever works for ya..My little fix is working just fine!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*where to buy*



large168 said:


> *I used the Key Value Clutch Kit specifically for my car. It is OEM and is the correct kit. I'll give it a few more weeks and see if I notice any difference in the catch point of the clutch pedal. Will keep you all apprised. Thanks! *


where could i acquire this kit from?


----------



## large168 (Jun 7, 2002)

I purchased the Key Value Clutch Kit (does not include alignment tool) from Nissan of Scottsdale. They were very helpful and the total cost with shipping to New York = $112.

They have a website where I filled out the form and then they sent me a quote and order information. Dan Smith is the person I dealt with and he is very helpful. Toll Free (888)561-9912

website:


Nissan of Scottsdale Parts Online Link


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

thanks


----------

